# Quickie Power Stippling tutorial



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Going to try to post this based on OldSpooks post.
1) 1/8" ball burr in Foredom tool Curly Maple scrap
2) Surface textured, the brushed off with nylon brustle brush
3) one side masked with duct tape and rat tail file
4) rolled over with file and stained
Sorry for pix quality, but you can see texture change for fifteen additonal seconds work


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Whoops! 
Make sure you use ONLY an oil finish to seal the wood, or you will ruin the texturing effect.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is two coats Danish oil applied


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice to know of different techniques.

My personal taste for the look is without the file rolling. I like the clean dimple edges. Or perhaps with the chainsaw file it might be some thing to try with. I believe you mentioned the chainsaw file.


----------

